# Hudrix



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got this e-mail today
Still owns me $800.00





https://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=bo26akkb9f4f1#

Today at 1:58 PM 



[email protected] 


Hudrix Properties, LLC has been out of business for the past several months. We are working with bankruptcy attorneys to formally close the company. You can contact or advise your attorney to contact our legal counsel (information below) as necessary.

Rick

Trev E. Peterson
Knudsen, Berkheimer, Richardson & Endacott, LLP
3800 VerMaas Place
Suite 200
Lincoln, NE 68502
402.475.7011 (office)
402.475.8912 (fax)


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thinking that there probably won't be a lot of assets to divy up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is the 5th regional I have heard this about so far this winter.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Let's hope the trend continues... :shifty:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Coos-NH said:


> Let's hope the trend continues... :shifty:


Hope the closings continue BUT not the contractors not getting paid


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Coos-NH said:


> Let's hope the trend continues... :shifty:


couldn`t agree more


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Hope the closings continue BUT not the contractors not getting paid


Unfortunately they are a cause and effect kind of thing.

Hopefully the more guys get screwed the fewer will work for regionals and the regionals will fall faster?:thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder what the new company name is they are working under?


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

called Rick and he told me Safeguard ****ed Hudrix .
over $100 000.00 that was his answer


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

jack125 said:


> called Rick and he told me Safeguard ****ed Hudrix .
> over $100 000.00 that was his answer




That i wouldn't doubt after knowing a few folks personally that got screwed badly by SG....


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

a very good regional client of mine (good friend) told me the other day that she almost went out of business because of Homestar Owing her nearly 100k and if she didn't have a great relationship with the her bank to take out a loan she would of been screwed. so here's to companies like Homestar going out of business. Hopefully it means it can get back to where the work goes straight to the BOTG again instead of paper pushers then the BOTG !


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think it is so much a trend as just the instability of the secondary market.
It doesn't take a whole lot of capitol to start up one of these companies, ie an office suite, a couple processors and a guy or two to run it all. Some grow, but they can live or die thru a single contract, and then "poof" they are gone.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

My guess is for every company that fails two more pop up. Every employee thinks the boss is an idiot and he can do it better and every boss thinks the employees brought him down. Where a single company once existed two usually spring up.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> My guess is for every company that fails two more pop up. Every employee thinks the boss is an idiot and he can do it better and every boss thinks the employees brought him down. Where a single company once existed two usually spring up.


I had an employee basically tell me that once. So I fired him so he would have the free time to pursue his dream of proving I am an idiot. 

Long story short, he found out the hard way the worker's compensation code enforcement officers make the Nazi SS look like a bunch of girl scouts.


----------

